# Seeking Modules for a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR Recurve Compound Bow



## Jennings135 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Modules found*

Purchased from Midwest Archery


----------



## arn369 (Jun 2, 2011)

*still want a E2 for your jennings?*

I have a E2 mod on my jennings and i need a E4-6 so if your still interested let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Barnzyboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Jennings135 said:


> *Modules found*
> 
> Purchased from Midwest Archery


Hi, do you still have this bow? If so are you considering selling?


----------

